# MetroFish update



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Because Frank is working 24/7, Chris is handling the food sales. So if you're wanting to purchase food from MetroFish, please contact Chris @ 214-773-zero nine eight four (text or call). No PMs unless to me as Chris does not get onto the forum.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

thanks.... got your pm and returned it.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I was just thinking about chris and frank the other day,.... are they still living in carrolltion, up by dna, and still have metro fish or did they call it quits?


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

still where they've always been; chris still handling the food


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

so they are doing okay, that is good to know...


----------

